# Facebook flies into a storm over racist Australian page



## pandora1 (Aug 9, 2012)

FYI: the "authorities" only became aware of the page and commented after we started the campaign against the hate speech on the site. Huge public response and petitions to both government authorities AND facebook. In addition, the page uses images of respected aboriginal elders in a manner they have not consented to, and uses these images to insult BOTH the individuals represented AND the Aboriginal people as a group. So racism, slander, hate speech all wrapped up into one. We also believe use of these images in this way is a criminal act and the families of some of the people depicted have also voiced their outrage and intention to take legal action.


----------

